# 30cm Cube: Tree



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Home from college, and I got to work on this.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

I like the idea and the bottom looks good. Only problem I see is the wood you used for the trunk. Is to small for the trunk and doesn't really have trunk characteristics. I know it can be hard finding wood that will work. I'm having the same problem.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree, but please keep in mind perspective. The angle makes the wood look smaller than it really is, but even still, it is too small.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I did one of these several years ago. It was hard to find the right piece of wood that would be the trunk and the branches. Look at the zip tie moss tree in my signature and the 1 foot cube tank for more grow out pictures. It was a fun project and easier than you may think.

To the OP yours is a very good start, be diligent at pruning and you'll have great results.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Rballi has some really nice manzanita wood for sale. Im probably going to buy one of the smaller ones. Alot of them could be used for trees. Check out the thread. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=918241&highlight=


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You really should not be keeping white clouds in such a small tank, they are active fish and need at least 2x the lenght of tank.
Tanichthys albonubes ? White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Aphyocypris pooni) ? Seriously Fish
I have a dozen in a 20g long (30"=76cm long) they use every inch of it


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Eh, they were feeders and they've been in this set up for 2 years. I would get more "nano" fish if I had money.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Love the set up


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, this scape never fails to amaze me, and made me remember why low tech is awesome. This is after I cleaned it after 2 months.


----------

